
An Early Tale of the Internet - llambda
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/12/26/an-early-tale-of-the-internet/?smid=tw-nytimesbits&seid=auto
======
tantalor
Somebody please fire the copy editor,

> Last Friday I interviewed Peter E. Hart, an electrical engineer who was an
> early artificial intelligence researcher, about one of the first robots, a
> machine named Shakey that was designed at SRI International beginning in
> 1966.

~~~
csense
Since it's at blogs.nytimes.com, I assume it's a blog, not a an actual news
article that goes through the normal newspaper editing process.

I've seen lots of posts on HN and elsewhere referencing blogs.nytimes.com.
Does anyone know exactly what their organizational setup is?

------
zdw
Time to dig out the secret sysadmin anti-tarnish/corrosion "Bit Polish"
recipe. I'll make a fortune.

------
kghose
This is Hart of Duda and Hart, BTW.

------
at-fates-hands
Ironic so many years after this story, there still exists a huge gap between
programmers and non-programmers.

Exhibit A would be some of the Java v. Javascript conversations I have almost
daily with my PM's.

------
pasbesoin
No mention of depreciation? Plus ça change...

